# three creeks pond



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

i was out today and i had a great day caught 2 keepers one was 3lb and the other was 2lb and was long but looked kinda skinny can figure out how to get the pics up yet though


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

nice day on the water.if you don't mind me askin'....where's this place at.never heard of it.anyways nice fish .


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

its right off bixby rd in groveport


----------



## Bounce217 (Apr 18, 2009)

Where would three ponds be if coming from Brice Rd.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice Fish. I was thinking of hitting up Turtle pond soon as well. 

What did you catch them on?


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

i threw a frog on top of the vegitation growing to the surface down the hill when you first get to the pond might take a few casts, google it to see how to get there im not a 100% on directions


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I dont know anything about this place so I could be completely wrong but I was in Environmental Court last week dealing with a truck overload ticket and there was a young guy in there trying to fight a trespassing ticket. He had gotten caught fishing where he wasnt suppose too. The judge asked him where he was fishing and he said Three Creeks Pond. Maybe theres another pond somewhere but just thought I'd give you a warning. Again, I know nothing of this place so I'm not saying anyone is wrong, just telling ya what I saw in court!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

There's a few ponds at 3 Creeks that are off limits as of now.


----------



## Bassapprentice (Apr 14, 2009)

according to the map at http://www.metroparks.net/MapThreeCreeks.aspx only Heron Pond and the streams are fishable.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

hows that ponds owned buy the state that tax dollas and fishing & hunting licens pay for and you get a ticket for fishing in a pond stream ect that is off limits to the public that pays for it wandering what is wrong with this picture


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

OHBMQUINN said:


> hows that ponds owned buy the state that tax dollas and fishing & hunting licens pay for and you get a ticket for fishing in a pond stream ect that is off limits to the public that pays for it wandering what is wrong with this picture


There are a couple of ponds set aside for water and wild life research/study areas similar to the Pickerington Ponds area (If you are familiar with that). Which I am assuming he was probably caught fishing those specific ponds. These ponds are clearly posted that there is no fishing allowed. Which completely boggles my mind why someone would even try to fish those with all of the park rangers that roam that area. 

There are two ponds that I know of that are fishable in the Three Creeks area.

Heron pond off Williams road just past the Ford dealership if you are coming from Hamilton road. 

Second which is where he caught these is Turtle pond off of Bixby road. which is a little further down Hamilton road.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

It's ok to fish in the pond where he caught the bass. There are even docks to accommodate fishermen.

There are other ponds in the park that you can not fish in. One, in particular, I used to fish in years ago. It was formed when they took dirt out to build the outer belt. I always caught bass and crappies out of there. It was a favorite ice fishing spot of mine, too.

A few years back I thought that I would give it a try. I came in a different way-not knowing that it was now a part of the park system. I was soon chased out (in a nice way) by a park ranger....I had caught a couple of 12" crappies and a 20" bass...bummer.

I told him that I used to fish there as a kid. I used to rid my bike the five miles from my home to fish there. He said sorry, it was a part of an aquatic observation area now.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Ditto stump...Except the old paylake seen from 33. Now totally off limits.


----------



## Yak Attack (Apr 10, 2009)

ohiomelvin said:


> i was out today and i had a great day caught 2 keepers one was 3lb and the other was 2lb and was long but looked kinda skinny can figure out how to get the pics up yet though


Did you keep the Bass? I did not know better and was told by a park ranger that it would be poaching and you can't keep them until June 26th or after.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Yak Attack said:


> Did you keep the Bass? I did not know better and was told by a park ranger that it would be poaching and you can't keep them until June 26th or after.


Sounds like the ranger got confused with the seasonal bass closures on lake Eire: no such closures occur anywhere else in the state

The day Ohio enacts inland off-seasons will be the day pigs fly


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Metro Parks put their own regulations on their ponds....but i've never heard that rule.


----------



## bassass (Jan 11, 2009)

here is the scoop on three creeks i have a friend that works for parks a rec he told me that the two ponds you can fish is the one where the two bass were caught and the one of williams rd the pond that is off limits is the one you can see from 33 years ago known as pops pay pond. parks and rec allows there employees to fish this pond but no one else and this is one big honey hole also the pond where the two bass were caught is behind griveport hight school parks and rec have been shooting deer in there at night so my question is why is there a pond that fisherman who pay for lic cant fish


----------

